# diving in the keys in april



## FishHard2009 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hey guys, we are headed to the keys next month, does anyone know what kind of water temps we will be seeing down there in mid April??

Thanks


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

Last year it was in the High 70's and the year before in the low 80's. Hope this helps!


----------



## Feel The Need (Oct 5, 2007)

visit noaa's website www.noaa.gov enter key west, fl in the search and everything you need is right there. from water temp. to tides etc. have fun it is beautiful. Rick


----------

